# 2019 Tracker pro guide V-175



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I was in Bass Pro an this unit caught my eye any thoughts on Tracker? I know it's not a lund or starcraft but sure looked like a nice unit.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm fishing out of a 2001 tracker bass boat and it gets fished hard. I know they're not top of the line .but if you take care of it they will last. I got a buddy that's fishing out of a 1993 tracker that he bought new


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

IMHO, Tracker doesn't get as much respect as other brands b/c people like/need to justify how much they paid for their rig....and the Tracker bashing is more for their respective egos. 
Resale is often lower on a Tracker b/c of the high volume of boats sold/around....but initial purchase price was often lower.
Having said that, I didn't seriously consider that line of boats b/c there isn't that much room in the bow compared to other Deep Vs. There's more room in the cockpit as a result.
But to me, I wanted a lot of room up front b/c that's where the boat owner fishes most of the time.
FWIW, I got a good deal on a new 2017 Fishhawk 1750 last January and didn't pay that much more than what a Tracker V175 cost.
That's just my experience and preference.
Remember that the most important job your boat has is to get you back to the boat ramp, safe and sound.
I've yet to meet a fish who was impressed by the rig of the guy or gal who caught it.
Get on the water and enjoy life. It's.....glorious.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Sold my Starcraft Erie boat in 2015 and became the third owner of my 2007 semi V 14.5 foot Tracker. Has performed without any problems. This boat is heavier than my2003 16 ft Lund and has handled Mosquito's strong North and South winds safely. I powered it with a 20hp 2014 Yamaha which is fine for one person (22 mph) but a bit slow with two grown men. Wish I would have powered with a 25.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Shortdrift said:


> Sold my Starcraft Erie boat in 2015 and became the third owner of my 2007 semi V 14.5 foot Tracker. Has performed without any problems. This boat is heavier than my2003 16 ft Lund and has handled Mosquito's strong North and South winds safely. I powered it with a 20hp 2014 Yamaha which is fine for one person (22 mph) but a bit slow with two grown men. Wish I would have powered with a 25.


Yeah...but you can fish Pymy with a 20 HP outboard.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

berkshirepresident said:


> Yeah...but you can fish Pymy with a 20 HP outboard.


Exactly


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've got a 1994 Tracker Pro-V. I've had it since it was new and I love it. It's a riveted hull and has a few leaks but it's not bad and I just live with it. I retired at the end of 2015 and my wife told me to go get a new boat if I wanted to. I told her I still liked my old boat just fine but I did repower to a 4 stroke. The boat is 25 years old and I've had it from Erie to Alabama.
Before retiring I fished at least once week and now after retiring, I fish 3-5 times a week.
I would buy Tracker again.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the feed back, when I get my boat back from spring service. I might entertain the idea of upgrading. I like everything about the idea except having a payment again


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That's the exact reason I can't talk myself into upgrading boats too.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a 2004 Tracker Deep V with a 75hp Merc single weld. It takes on water like the Titanic, but try as we might, cannot find where it's coming in, including the drains and intakes . Depend on my automatic bilge pump to keep it from having a foot of water in it in the morning, as shown in the picture below.

Bass Trackers are mass produced and as such have their flaws. Mine is fihed extremely hard. Things like the seat anchors pulling out of the floor, the carpet coming up. The wood rotting out and the screws pulling out are commonplace.

You get what you pay for. Trackers are much lighter than Lunds and not as bulky as Starcrafts. I can handle putting it in and out without too much trouble.

If you can keep it inside, get a tracker. If it has to stay outside, get something more durable.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

My boat is always kept in my shop unless I'm on a trip. I appreciate all the feedback. Really thinking hard about the upgrade.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My boat is kept inside too. In 2016 I decided to repower from my old 40hp 2 stroke to a 60hp 4 stroke. 2 places who quoted the new motor wouldn't even give me a price until they checked the transom to make sure it was still solid. Both said everything was good and I did the upgrade. No matter who makes the boat, it's always best to keep them inside if possible.


----------



## saturnraft (Sep 2, 2012)

I finally decided to purchase a new boat for the first time in 3 decades. Looked at Tracker, looked at Lowe and decided on the Lowe. All aluminum construction and good welds. Regardless, I do plan to keep it garaged as well when not in use. Just received titles in the mail, plan to have her out on the water hopefully tomorrow or this weekend. Initially quality looks to be excellent. This is a Lowe Stinger 175C with 60 hp 4 Stroke. I have had a few friends with Trackers with minimal issues but through my shopping experience I looked at many online reviews. Didn't hurt that Lowe had an off season factory rebate but I'm sure there is always some form of discount incentive if you keep an eye out. I did a few builds through the Lowe website online and fortunately my local dealer had what I was looking for (with a few more bells and whistles than I was actually looking at) without having to special order and actually came in at desired price point.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Like any other boat on the market today, first off get what you can afford. 2.. any boat can catch fish as good as the other name has no bearing. If you buy used take someone with you that knows about the Tracker line and the right questions to ask. Ask about all the implied warranties and duration, that's real important. My friend has a 02 17 ft. Targa and the superstructure is cracked and broken, the whole inside of the boat moves around, Tracker warranty is zilch and not too many other boats do that. The bottom has a crack in it as well probably due to the internal damage. Not all are like this but there's horror stories in all makes.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

looks great and just in time to get it wet.pops is right ALL BRANDS can have a problem.and the fish don,t care.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I had a Alaskan as my first boat , I now have a 2000 Fisher 17 Avenger . I'm wanting to up grade to a little wider boat. The Tracker seemed to have a lot of bang for the buck


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2015)

My father had a old riveted Hull 16’ it was bulletproof, but I personally know 2 guys that have had major structural issues with welded hull trackers.(cracks in Hull, and loose and broken stringers) not bashing just letting you know.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I used to own 2 different Trackers. 1998 pro deep v 17, and an all welded pro guide v17. Cracked both hulls with the all welded one being the worst. Cracked hull with 2 broken stringers. Boat was under warranty and i thought 100% guarantee meant all welds were covered. NOPE!!! Only weld they said was covered was where the transom was welded to the hull. I’ll never own another Cracker!


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

All information helps , still making my decision


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

I bought a Starweld last year. I bought it at Vic's. Before I bought it I asked if I should be concerned about a welded hull instead of a riveted one. They told me they had more problems with leaking rivets than cracked welds.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd have a hard time buying another welded aluminum hull after the debacle I went thru with a Triton DV176... I will say the manufacturer stood by their warranty when it came time to repair the four cracked welds. They even allowed me to use a co-worker/friend who knows aluminum welding to perform the repairs instead of hauling the boat back to the factory.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I,ve seen them cracked right across the corners of the transom, there's something serious going on there. A weld is not going to fix a structural problem, I'll stay with leaky rivets.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have owned three Trackers. All were good boats. The only issue I ever had was an oil sending unit went out in one, they were all bass boats. Maybe the issues they have are with the deep V styles as the bass boats I owned were exceptional. No Lund but If I ever downgrade I will look hard at them again.


----------

